
A Short Introduction to Implicit Computational Complexity [pdf] - espeed
http://www.cs.unibo.it/~dallago/FICQRA/esslli.pdf
======
jpfr
What a pity that all the references are missing [?].

~~~
espeed
You can see all the references listed here with hyperlinks:
[https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-642-31485-8_...](https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-642-31485-8_3)

